# Happy Birthday TeachingTulip, D. Paul



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 4, 2009)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 10-04-2009:

-TeachingTulip (born in 1940, Age: 69)
-D. Paul (born in 1959, Age: 50)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Piano Hero (Oct 4, 2009)

A very happy birthday to you both!


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## discipulo (Oct 4, 2009)

Hartelijk Gefeliciteerd


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday, TeachingTULIP! May you have many more! I hope you enjoy the day!

AMR


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## tt1106 (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday all.


----------



## Gord (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Oct 4, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## baron (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday to the both of you.


----------



## PresbyDane (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## TeachingTulip (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday, D. Paul!

It is nice to share a birth date with you.


----------



## Michael (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's to you both!


----------



## Houchens (Oct 4, 2009)

Birthday Blessings to you both!


----------



## student ad x (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## christiana (Oct 5, 2009)

happy birthday to you both and many blessings


----------



## D. Paul (Oct 5, 2009)

TeachingTulip said:


> Happy Birthday, D. Paul!
> 
> It is nice to share a birth date with you.



Same to you! Isn't it intriguing that two such amazing people were born on what has ALWAYS been noted to be the best day of the year?


----------

